
Google’s Waymo risks repeating Silicon Valley’s most famous blunder - mayop100
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/02/googles-waymo-risks-repeating-silicon-valleys-most-famous-blunder/
======
sidcool
The article conveniently ignored the legal aspects of Self driving. Waymo
legally needs a driver to be present at all times.

~~~
binarybits
Nope.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Evidence? (From either of you?)

------
hopler
Upvoters, what's the real headline behind the clickbait?

~~~
gautamnarula
The tl;Dr is that Waymo may make the mistake that Xerox did when it failed to
successfully commercialize the GUI-driven PC they created at PARC, while Apple
and Microsoft eventually did successfully. The article argues that self-
driving startups may do the same thing to Waymo, which has yet to
commercialize its (currently superior) self-driving tech.

Not a fan of the clickbait title.

